
The New York Times Pulls Out of Apple News - tysone
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/29/technology/new-york-times-apple-news-app.html
======
chrisaycock
I personally pay for several news sources, including the NYT. I just want a
single interface that collects articles across my selected publishers in one
location.

RSS used to be the answer; I've paid for Newsblur ever since Google Reader
went away. But many publishers have stopped offering RSS as well. Reuters
recently quit updating theirs:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23576022](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23576022)

As a user, I don't benefit from going to a publisher's siloed app or homepage.

------
Terretta
As a paying subscriber of NY Times, WSJ, WaPo, and others mentioned, having
“big journalism” consolidated into Apple News’ clean consistent reader-centric
UI is a huge benefit.

When a provider’s own app chooses to drown subscription content in run-of-site
first party ads — looking at you, NY Times — I am suspicious of that
provider’s motives for dropping Apple News.

If they didn’t like the Apple News channel sales or rates, that would be the
thing they could negotiate.

This feels like wanting to keep their cake (subscribers) and eat it too
(advertise to known households).

------
Anon1096
An interesting thing I've noticed is that starting last week, NYT RSS feed
content no longer displays thumbnails in Feedly (and probably everywhere). It
has been driving down engagement for myself at the very least. You'd think
that taking themselves off Apple News, the New York Times would improve their
alternate delivery methods, but alas.

~~~
hughmandeville
Looks like a Feedly issue. NYT's RSS has thumbnails.

[https://rss.nytimes.com/services/xml/rss/nyt/HomePage.xml](https://rss.nytimes.com/services/xml/rss/nyt/HomePage.xml)

[https://feedly.com/i/subscription/feed%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.ny...](https://feedly.com/i/subscription/feed%2Fhttp%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2Fservices%2Fxml%2Frss%2Fnyt%2FHomePage.xml)

